
Show HN: JavaScript regexp eBook with hundreds of examples and exercises - asicsp
Hello.<p>I updated my ebook on JavaScript regular expressions [1] today - updates include corrections, additional content, exercises, solutions, etc<p>All my ebooks [2] are currently free to help with quarantine reading. These include GNU grep &amp; ripgrep, GNU sed, GNU awk and three books on regular expressions - Python, Ruby, JavaScript<p>I&#x27;d appreciate your feedback and hope the books are useful. Happy learning :)<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;learnbyexample&#x2F;learn_js_regexp<p>[2] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;learnbyexample.github.io&#x2F;books&#x2F;
======
lioeters
Thank you for sharing your work! It looks quite wide-ranging and in depth.

For others, clickable links:

[https://github.com/learnbyexample/learn_js_regexp](https://github.com/learnbyexample/learn_js_regexp)

[https://learnbyexample.github.io/books/](https://learnbyexample.github.io/books/)

\---

I love that you provide the books in a single-file Markdown format.

JavaScript Regular Expressions -
[https://github.com/learnbyexample/learn_js_regexp/blob/maste...](https://github.com/learnbyexample/learn_js_regexp/blob/master/js_regexp.md)

Python Regular Expressions -
[https://github.com/learnbyexample/py_regular_expressions/blo...](https://github.com/learnbyexample/py_regular_expressions/blob/master/py_regex.md)

~~~
asicsp
Thanks for posting clickable links and feedback about the markdown sources.

I use pandoc to convert markdown to pdf/epub and my initial learning with
pandoc [1] resulted in single file usage. So, I kept it like that. I'm
planning to create a separate chapter-wise branch so that I can publish a
nicer web version with tools like mdBook [2]. This will require a bit of
scripting to handle references across chapters.

[1] [https://learnbyexample.github.io/tutorial/ebook-
generation/c...](https://learnbyexample.github.io/tutorial/ebook-
generation/customizing-pandoc/)

[2] [https://github.com/rust-lang/mdBook](https://github.com/rust-lang/mdBook)

------
Normille
While on the subject of RegEx, I'll just recommend this website. It's great
for practicing RegEx and interactively seeing what changes to your expression
are doing and why:

[https://regex101.com/](https://regex101.com/)

~~~
asicsp
Yep, that website is a good way to interactively solve/learn. The site also
includes quiz, cheatsheets, etc.

I mention it in an interlude chapter, along with regexr[1], regulex [2],
debuggex[3] and regexcrossword [4]

[1] [https://regexr.com/](https://regexr.com/)

[2] [https://jex.im/regulex/](https://jex.im/regulex/)

[3] [https://www.debuggex.com/](https://www.debuggex.com/)

[4] [https://regexcrossword.com/](https://regexcrossword.com/)

